# irgendjemand aus Gummersbach oder Wiehl hier?



## Levelboss (9. Juli 2005)

Kommt irgendjemand aus der Gummersbacher oder Wiehler Gegend?
Alleine fahren ist langweilig


----------



## peppaman (10. Juli 2005)

Wohne zwar in Köln, aber hin und wieder quartiere ich mich über´s WoE bei Muttern, in Wiehl, ein, um "mein" altes Revier abzufahren.

Wiehl-Derschlag-Vollmerhausen-Dieringhausen-Weiershagen-Engelskirchen...

Fährst Du auch mal längere Strecken mit Deinem Trial-bike?

Gruß
peppa


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levelboss (11. Juli 2005)

Ich hab auch ein "normales" MTB. Das Trial-MTB ist nur zum hüpfen.

Derschlag-Vollmerhausen-Dieringhausen ist auch genau die Ecke, in der ich meine Runden drehe.   

Sag mal Bescheid, wenn Du in der Gegend bist!


----------



## Delgado (12. Juli 2005)

Hi,

ich arbeite bei Dir die Ecke rum (Osberghausen).
Fahre meist nach der Arbeit Rennrad aber auch schon mal MTB.
Z. B. nach Moitzfeld oder Altenberg.

Die Strecken um GM finde ich eher langweilig.
Vielleicht zeigst Du mir mal'n paar Neue?

Gruß

D.


----------



## Delgado (14. Juli 2005)

.... aber gut, dass Du mal gefragt hast.


----------



## gonzo_nrw (15. Juli 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

hänge mich jetzt auch mal an. Komme auch aus dem Raum Wiehl/Nümbrecht... Wenn jemand mal nen Touridee hat, dann gerne melden...


----------



## peppaman (15. Juli 2005)

Hab ich, 

z.B. nächstes Wochenende 23. oder 24. Juli.*

Treffpunkt in Wiehl am Altenheim Wülfringhausen.

Meine Hausstrecke**, je nach Bedarf 20-80km....empfehle 50-60er Runde
Höhenmeter... kennt Ihr ja: immer Rauf und wieder runter....



*wenn wir "Locals" uns einig sind können wir ja einen Eintrag in die Fahrgemeinschaften machen.

**@Delgado: wenn Dir dabei langweilig wird, weiß ich auch nicht weiter  


gruß
peppa


----------



## mike_tgif (19. Juli 2005)

Tach zusammen,ja, auch ich komme aus Gummersbach. Zum Thema Touren:

Seit vergangenen Sonntag gibt es eine "Initiative" meines Haus und Hof Radhändlers. Ab sofort trifft man sich jeden Sonntag ab 11:00 Uhr auf dem Parkplatz von Radsport NAGEL in Dieringhausen. Beim letzten Termin waren wir 6 Leute, die in moderatem Tempo (15-17) durch's Oberbergische gefahren sind. Wir haben ca. 50km und 1000hm gemacht - entspricht also etwa der angekündigten Streckenlänge von peppaman.

Kommenden Sonntag wird's wohl eine Tour mit den Punkten Drabenderhöhe, Ehreshoven und den Hölzer Kopf geben. Den genauen Verlauf wird der Guide wohl ausarbeiten. 

Wäre schön, wenn sich ein paar Leute einfinden würden. Vielleicht lohnt es sich auch hier einen Eintrag in die Fahrgemeinschaften zu machen.

Wie siehts aus? Interesse?


----------



## Delgado (19. Juli 2005)

Hi mike & peppa,

Interesse immer.

Setzt doch einfach mal einen Termin in's LMB!
Wenn ich Sonntag nicht das Rennen in Pracht fahre komme ich.

Gruß

D.


----------



## peppaman (19. Juli 2005)

ist notiert


----------



## mike_tgif (19. Juli 2005)

So, hab was ins LMB eingetragen. http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=1026


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levelboss (19. Juli 2005)

mike_tgif schrieb:
			
		

> Tach zusammen,ja, auch ich komme aus Gummersbach. Zum Thema Touren:
> 
> Seit vergangenen Sonntag gibt es eine "Initiative" meines Haus und Hof Radhändlers. Ab sofort trifft man sich jeden Sonntag ab 11:00 Uhr auf dem Parkplatz von Radsport NAGEL in Dieringhausen. Beim letzten Termin waren wir 6 Leute, die in moderatem Tempo (15-17) durch's Oberbergische gefahren sind. Wir haben ca. 50km und 1000hm gemacht - entspricht also etwa der angekündigten Streckenlänge von peppaman.
> 
> ...


Super Sache  
Wenn ich Sonntags mal Zeit habe (was leider nicht oft der Fall ist), bin ich dabei.


----------



## mike_tgif (20. Juli 2005)

Na, das hört sich doch gut an - würde mich freuen, wenn sich noch ein paar im LMB anmelden.

Dann bis spätestens Sonntag!


----------



## mike_tgif (29. Juli 2005)

Ich muss noch den Bericht vom letzten Mal nachtragen:

Also, wir haben mit dem Wetter echt Glück gehabt: Es fing an zu regnen, als wir am Parkplatz ankamen. 

Markante Punkte: 
Vollmerhausen - Lobscheid - Osberghausen - Hollenberg - Haldy Turm - Hohe Warte - Brächen - Ehreshoven - Hölzer Alm - Lindlar-Eicholz - Engelskirchen - Hardt - Blumenau - Schnellenbach - Wallefeld - Gummersharth - Gummeroth - Vollmerhausen

Auswertung






Für den kommenden Sonntag gibts wieder einen Eintrag in LMB.http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=1072


----------



## XmuhX (6. September 2011)

Isch han do wat stark verstöbbted jefunden! *Pust* 

Komme aus Drabka (Drabenderhöhe) und will mal gucken ob man hier was reaktivieren kann.
Also macht mal bitte n Update hier rein, damit unsere schöne Gegend nicht so langweilig erscheint, nachdem die meisten die Flucht aus der Gegend ergriffen haben! 

Es kommen sicher ein paar Biker und Bikerinen aus Wiehl/Waldbröl/Dieringhausen/Gummersbach/Engelskirchen/Much/Nümbrecht, um ein paar Touren zu fahren. Kommt eine Gruppenbildung zustande, wäre ich sicher mal dabei.

Oder gibt es gar noch einen wöchentlichen Standardtreffpunkt, den ich noch nicht kenne, und wo man sich anschließen kann? 

Gruß...
-xmuhx-


----------



## XmuhX (9. September 2011)

So, zweiter Reanimationsversuch! 
Tour de Lindlar am 10.09.2011 für ca 7Std, 70km und 1000hm

Termin: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=12211


----------



## XmuhX (13. September 2011)

*Kanne Kaffee in die Mitte stell*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XmuhX (19. September 2011)

*Kalten Kaffee wieder mitschlepp!*


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (21. September 2011)

Stell den Kaffee in die Mirkowelle... kannst du wieder erwärmen... den Thread aber wohl nicht


----------



## XmuhX (21. September 2011)

NoIDEaFOraNAme schrieb:


> Stell den Kaffee in die Mirkowelle... kannst du wieder erwärmen... den Thread aber wohl nicht



Stalkst Du meine Beiträge?!...Du bist sowas von einschläfernd Alter!


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (21. September 2011)

Nö, eben nur zufällig drüber gestolpert. Du bist einschläfernd am Berg


----------



## XmuhX (21. September 2011)

Das sagt hier der richtige!


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (21. September 2011)

XmuhX schrieb:


> Das sagt hier der richtige!



Und bergab eh


----------



## XmuhX (21. September 2011)

Jaja, Du bist eh der Beste!


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (21. September 2011)

Danke für die Blumen


----------



## tittytwister (23. September 2011)

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=12263

Meine PN nicht gelesen, oder überlesen ?


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (24. September 2011)

Wem hast du die geschickt? Laut Eintrag wohl eher eine zügige CC Tour, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tittytwister (24. September 2011)

XmuhX hat sie bekommen und sollte den Inhalt kennen....

Ja, es wird eine "zügige" CC Tour, auch wenn einige AM Passagen dabei sind.

Ich weiß nicht genau was Ihr sonst so abgrast.


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (24. September 2011)

Bin eher am Freeriden... CC Touren aber auch nicht abgeneigt.


----------



## XmuhX (24. September 2011)

Uuuiiii, hier kommt Leben rein! 



tittytwister schrieb:


> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=12263
> 
> Meine PN nicht gelesen, oder überlesen ?



Hi tittytwister,
hab keine PN im Kasten von Dir...aber das PN-System auf IBC find ich eh ein bischen Buggy! 
Wenn man eine verschickt, gibt es nichtmal eine Kopie für gesendete Nachrichten, bzw hab ich auch schon die Vermutung gehabt, das Nachrichten nicht ankommen. Werde mich die Tage mal an nen Admin wenden, damit das gefixt wird.

Der Termin ist Klasse und ich melde mich mal dafür an. 
Wollte heute eigentlich zu einem Termin in Hessen, aber schaff das iwi zeitlich nicht ganz, da der Haushalt auch gemacht werden muß. Außerdem ist WE, und ich habe keine Lust mich dafür abzuhetzen. Mein Bike ist eh noch demontiert, bekommt neue Beläge, Pellen und ein bischen Schmierfett. Dafür werde ich gleich ein bisl durch die Gegend Cruisen.

Also, cya morgen 11:20Uhr


----------



## tittytwister (24. September 2011)

Schade, mit der PN werde ich dir dann morgen berichten was drin stand, ging um den Treffpunkt der Ein-Steiner in Wiehl.

Der Schnitt morgen ist kein Problem für dich,oder?

Wenn wir morgen 5 min. später am Treffpunkt aufschlagen bitte nicht böse sein, ich komme mit Verstärkung von Waldbröl da hoch und weiß nicht ob die Burschen pünklich am Start stehen.....

Wenn es für dich kein Problem ist, kannst du ja auch zum Boxberg ( Kaisergarten chinamääään ) kommen , da treffen wir uns um 11.00.

Ganz wie du magst.

Ich freue mích auf deine Bekanntschaft, Alter


----------



## XmuhX (24. September 2011)

Hehe, so ein Zufall ;-)
Hab mir grad die SatKarte angeguckt, ob man sicherer sein Auto parken kann. Ist das Kasernengelände nicht von Kroppvolk bewohnt?...da stell ich nix ab! 

Team Einstein?
Hab schon überlegt Kontakt aufzunehmen. 

Der Treffpunkt um 11Uhr beim Chinamääään ist mir lieber...werde da sein.

Der Schnitt ist ganz schön zügig, aber wenn es viel geradeaus und leicht bergab geht, sehe ich kein Problem diesen zu halten. Sorgen mache ich mir nur die 1300hm zu überleben. 
Kurze Berge zwischendurch sind kein Problem für mich, auch im Sprint, aber wenn sie länger sind, sinkt leider meine Power zu schnell. Entweder fangen dann die Beine an zu brennen, oder ich treib meinen Puls an die Grenzen.
An meine Kondition vor dem Unfall vor ca3 Jahren bin ich noch nicht ganz drann, aber da hatte ich auch 15kg weniger auf den Rippen! 

Falls ich euch morgen zu langsam sein sollte, hab ich noch ne Navifunktion für den Rückweg! 
Ou, da fällt mir was ein...Aufladen sollte ich das Teil besser.


----------



## tittytwister (24. September 2011)

Das kannst du vergessen es geht teilweise asozial berghoch. Also, wenn du abkackst brauchst du dir um den Heimweg keine Gedanken machen, du wirst an Ort und Stelle vergraben...so läuft das bei uns

Zur Sicherheit den link für den Chinamäääään:
http://maps.google.de/maps?q=50.882....112234,0.211776&num=1&vpsrc=0&gl=de&t=m&z=15

Wenn das mit dem Navi für dich ok ist dann nimm das mal besser mit, es wird wirklich sehr hügelig und teilweise laaaaang.

Und zu der alten Kaserne, es stimmt, da treiben sich m.u. komische Leute rum.

Das wird hoffentlich bald ein Ende haben, wenn der ERLEBNISPARK dort mal fertig ist.
Die Bauarbeiten haben jedenfalls begonnen.


----------



## XmuhX (25. September 2011)

Muhahaha 
Na mal schauen...bin ja doch recht zäh. 


Erlebnispark in Waldbröl? Hhhmm, da bin ich ja mal gespannt.


----------



## tittytwister (25. September 2011)

Hey, hast du dich zurecht gefunden und bist wohl behalten wieder angekommen?

Wir sind etwas über 4h gefahren und deutlich mehr hm als veranschlagt.

Der Treff der Ein-Steiner könnte eine gute Adresse für dich sein.

Meld dich da besser vorher an , damit die wissen, dass noch wer mitfahren will.
http://www.team-ein-stein.de/

Ich hoffe wir sehen uns dort mal


----------



## XmuhX (25. September 2011)

Kein Problem, habe gut zurück gefunden. 
Bin noch ein bischen durch die Gegend bei der schönen Landschaft dort gecruised, und dabei auf relaxte knapp 30km gekommen. 

Die ersten 10km mit euch Racern war zum warmfahren...hätte euch eh nur weiter ausgebremst. 

Werde mich mal demnächst mit den Einsteinern in Verbindung setzen. Danke für den Kontakt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tittytwister (25. September 2011)

Dann ist ja gut.

Ich bin froh, dass du es selbst eingesehen hast, sonst hätten wir dich echt noch vergraben müssen, Aaaaaaalter

War jedenfalls schön, dich kurz kennengelernt zu haben. Du scheinst ein netter Typ zu sein. Die Ein-Steiner sind auch lässig drauf und das sind nicht alles "Racer" das passt schon.

Ich hätte dir gerne die ganzen schönen Trails und Uphills gezeigt, denn ab da , wo wir uns getrennt haben, ging die tour quasi erst richtig los.

Bitte nicht falsch verstehen, also, nicht wegen dir, sondern wegen dem Profil der tour.

Zeih dein Ding durch und wir sehen uns demnächst mal bei den Wiehlern


----------



## Delgado (26. September 2011)

tittytwister schrieb:


> Dann ist ja gut.
> 
> Ich bin froh, dass du es selbst eingesehen hast, sonst hätten wir dich echt noch vergraben müssen, Aaaaaaalter
> 
> ...



Rallef Schnucki 

warum der neue Account?


----------



## tittytwister (26. September 2011)

Michi Mausi.....
Was spricht dagegen?


----------



## Delgado (26. September 2011)

tittytwister schrieb:


> Michi Mausi.....
> Was spricht dagegen?



Rein gar nichts. War nur erfreut 

Bis bald im Wald.


----------



## XmuhX (26. September 2011)

Lass mich raten...Dein anderer Nick war "DrFuManchu"?


----------



## tetra1337 (19. April 2012)

schon etwas ältere post aber, ich wohne auch seit kurzem im schönen gummersbach


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Phil84 (26. Juni 2012)

Hi,
ich will keinen neuen Thread aufmachen, deswegen versuche ich es mal hier  
Ich komme aus Ruppichteroth und bin normalerweise in der Nutscheid unterwegs. Da wirds aber langsam langweilig und ich habe jetzt schon ein paar Mal von ein paar Strecken in/um Wiehl gehört. (z.B Wiehlpark) Könnte mir jemand helfen den "rechten" Weg zu finden? 

Viele Grüße

Philipp


----------



## Phil84 (26. Juni 2012)

Hey,
ok.. langweilig war vlt etwas übertrieben. Ich war jetzt eher auf der Suche nach ein paar schönen Abfahrts Trails wie Stromberg oder Stachelhardt. Bin da natürlich auch für Vorschläge bezüglich Siegsteig bzw. Nutscheid offen 

Gruß

Philipp


----------



## Henkkaas (28. Juni 2012)

Hallo 

Ich bin neu hier und auch neu was das Mountainbiken angeht,. Suche aber hier in der Ecke ( Windeck ) anschluß um mit erfahrenen Leuten zu fahren und um dazuzulernen. 


Gruß Marek


----------



## Henkkaas (28. Juni 2012)

DrFuManChu schrieb:


> Tach....
> Guckst du hier:http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=432680&page=43


 
Cool Danke dir! 

Mal sehen ob ich da ein paar Leute finde ;-)


----------



## Henkkaas (29. Juni 2012)

mmhh die Jungs scheinen hier nicht mehr aktiv zu sein....


----------



## Henkkaas (29. Juni 2012)

Ich habe jahrelang Fußball gespielt aber nach nem Kreuzband und Innenminiskusriss war mir das dann zu Riskant. Ich will mal sagen das ich schon länger auf dem Rad sitze aber die Technik fehlt halt. Fahre auch mal querfeldein im Wald aber doch eher langsam weil ich halt noch etwas unsicher bin. 

Wenn ihr mal ne "Einfache" Runde dreht kannst ja mal bescheid geben. Solange es keine extremDownhill Strecken sind traue ich mir da schon was zu.


----------



## Henkkaas (29. Juni 2012)

Team-einstein hatte ich auch schonmal gesehen . 

Ja super. Leider geht es dises Wochenende nich da ich PAPA-Wochenende habe aber ich werde mal bei der last-Minute-Seite reinschauen. 

Erstmal Danke. Bin jetzt raus. Schönes Wochenende !!


----------



## XmuhX (29. Juni 2012)

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=13090
...ist nicht gerade als "einfach" zu bezeichnen, weswegen auch beim genauerem durchlesen die Bezeichnung "mittel" zu finden ist. 

Wenn die Grundkondition stimmt, solltest Du dabei aber keine Probleme haben.
Einfach den LMB im Auge behalten, dort laesst sich immer mal was finden.


----------



## Henkkaas (29. Juni 2012)

XmuhX schrieb:


> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=13090
> ...ist nicht gerade als "einfach" zu bezeichnen, weswegen auch beim genauerem durchlesen die Bezeichnung "mittel" zu finden ist.
> 
> Wenn die Grundkondition stimmt, solltest Du dabei aber keine Probleme haben.
> Einfach den LMB im Auge behalten, dort laesst sich immer mal was finden.



Vielleicht Nächstes Wochenende  Oder mal in der Woche wobei ich bis 18 Uhr arbeiten muss...

Ich bin mir sicher  das wir uns kennen lernen.

Schickes Wochenende euch!


----------



## kalkhoffpink (21. Juni 2013)

Hallo,

dann versuche ich auch mal einen Wiederbelebungsversuch.

Wir sind regelmÃ¤Ãig in Altenberg, Solingen, Overath oder Forsbach/LÃ¼derich unterwegs.

Ich wurde dann letztes Wochenende von einem Kumpel zu einer Tour auf dem* "Gummersbach Downhill" bei Eitorf* eingeladen. Er selbst war schon 1,5 Jahre nicht mehr dort, aber es war noch alles recht gut befahrbar.
Man konnte von unten bis oben alles schieben oder ewig lang auÃen rum fahren um hoch zu kommen. Die Strecke selbst war stellenweise etwas vernachlÃ¤ssigt und stellenweise waren neuere Sachen gebaut. Zumindest kannte mein Kumpel die noch nicht. Insgesamt hat es aber SpaÃ gemacht. Sind immerhin 4x gefahren. Erst zwei mal den "neueren" Teil und 2 x den "Ã¤lteren" Teil

Im Vorfeld hatte ich mal nach Gummersbach Downhill gegoogelt aber nur ein Video auf Youtube gefunden. DafÃ¼r aber mehrere von *Wiehl*, das ja nur ein paar km entfernt auf der anderen Seite der Autobahn liegt. Die sahen ganz spannend aus. Evtl. hat sich in den letzten Jahren ja alles von Gummersbach Richtung Wiehl verlagert???
Ist dort (in Wiehl) jemand unterwegs und weiÃ ob dort noch Strecken existieren? Bzw. weiÃ jemand wo hier der Einstieg ist? Gerne auch PN an mich, das wÃ¤re tollâ¦.

Wir sind Ã¼brigens keine klassischen Downhiller, sondern mit Enduro-Bikes unterwegs und von der AM-Tour bis zum "gemÃ¤Ãigten" Downhill ist alles willkommenâ¦


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (21. Juni 2013)

Gleiche Beitrag war schon in einem anderen Thread zu lesen... copy and paste 

In unregelmäßigen Abständen wird im LMB eine geführte Tour in der Region angeboten. Am Samstag ab Engelskirchen Bahnhof. Kommendes WE wohl von mir ab Drabenderhöhe. Wird für AM und Enduristen ideal werden. 

Die Region bietet neben Spots, die nicht öffentlich Preisgegeben werden, auch Trails in großer Zahl. Vielleicht die bessere Alternative als irgendwas plattzufahren... Kinderarbeit ist nämlich d r e c k !

Keine der Touren führt zu einem der Spots... soviel sollte klarsein.

Und man sollte schon in der Lage sein 40km und über 1.000 HM in 4-5 Stunden zu bewältigen.


----------



## tetra1337 (21. Juni 2013)

Eckstein Eckstein alles muss Versteckt sein 

Aber die Engelskirchen / Wiehl touren klingen ganz nett, wohne in Gummersbach gar nicht soweit weg 
Insofern die Zeit es zulässt werde ich mal da vorbei schauen vlt. könnte man mal die eine oder andere Tour fahren


----------



## kalkhoffpink (21. Juni 2013)

NoIDEaFOraNAme schrieb:


> Gleiche Beitrag war schon in einem anderen Thread zu lesen... copy and paste
> 
> In unregelmäßigen Abständen wird im LMB eine geführte Tour in der Region angeboten. Am Samstag ab Engelskirchen Bahnhof. Kommendes WE wohl von mir ab Drabenderhöhe. Wird für AM und Enduristen ideal werden.
> 
> ...




Klingt spannend aber auch leicht grenzwertig für mich....
30km und 800HM kommen schon mal öfter vor, aber 40 und über 1000HM - da muss ich schon einen guten Tag erwischen...


----------

